# Ants killing wax myrtle



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I have a potted wax myrtle that I was going to put in the ground the next few weeks. It started having issues wilting so I watered it and nothing changed. Today I looked closer to see if there was another problem and sure enough there were ants inside the pot. I made a mix of soapy water and poured it in to try and repel the ants out. But I don't know where to go from here. What can I do to save this plant? It has the right shape to become a small tree and I've already put a year into so I really don't want to start over.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Try one of these in the pot:

TERRO Liquid Ant Bait

https://www.terro.com/terro-liquid-ant-baits-2-pack


----------

